# Recommend a light but durable case/sleeve?



## LeoBloom (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi all,

One of my kindles recently broke because I didn't have a case for it, and something crushed it in my bag. I realize that I need a case but I want something really light. The official kindle case is too heavy for comfortable reading over long periods of time. I could also do a sleeve if there aren't any cases that are significantly lighter than the Amazon brand one.

Any suggestions?


Thanks


----------



## AllenSco (Apr 2, 2012)

Check here: http://www.greenmonkeygraphics.com/kindle.html

Enjoy!
A~


----------



## puglover333 (Oct 23, 2009)

I'd recommend the Waterfield sleeve or the Speck fitfolio.

Waterfield: http://www.sfbags.com/products/kindle/kindle-cases.php

I've had one of their slip cases. It's light, but does have some bulk. It had memory foam and a plastic layer to protect the screen. They also make a suede one that is super light but doesn't offer the protection of the slip case.

Speck: https://www.speckproducts.com/ereader-cases/kindle-cases/fitfolio-for-kindle-keyboard.html

Slimmest cover I've seen, but offers good protection.


----------



## Arclight (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## wholesalestunna (Aug 5, 2011)

I use a $20 Timbuk2 sleeve from amazon and love it. I can't stand the feel of a case when reading.


----------



## LeoBloom (Oct 27, 2010)

Thank you all for the suggestions!


----------



## CoffeeCat (Sep 13, 2010)

For my KT, I use this Built Sleeve. I believe it only works with the K4 and KT but I love it. I have the Amazon Lighted Cover on my KK and while I like it, I found I liked reading my kindle out of the case more then in it (unless of course lighting was an issue). This sleeve is simple but effective.

http://www.amazon.com/BUILT-Kindle-Touch-Neoprene-Sleeve/dp/B005I6DIPU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1334834781&sr=8-1


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

wholesalestunna said:


> I use a $20 Timbuk2 sleeve from amazon and love it. I can't stand the feel of a case when reading.


I'll second the Timbuktu sleeves. I got a plush one (cushioned) and am very happy with it.

http://www.timbuk2.com/tb2/shop/function/tablet---ereader


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

I love my Oberon sleeve.  It's beautiful, durable, lightweight, and very protective.  Did I mention it's beautiful??


----------



## Iris (May 16, 2012)

I just ordered this sleeve for my KT from amazon: http://www.amazon.com/San-Lorenzo-Eco-Friendly-Italian-Leather/dp/B004UD9R0W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1337193404&sr=8-1 Haven't received it yet though.

I had been looking at the Built sleeves, as I love the one I have for my laptop, but was afraid it might not offer enough protection in a large bag. The San Lorenzo sleeve seemed to be a little stiffer on the outside and very sleek-looking, too.

I'll post again about it when I receive it (next week).

Edit: I received the sleeve today and love it! It's marketed to fit a number of Kindles, and it's slightly longer than is necessary for a K4 or a KT.

The dimensions on it are 8.25" x 5.25" x .25". Not the least bit bulky and very light. Comes in six colors: orange, red, deep pink, pale green, charcoal and black.


----------



## MoyJoy (Aug 24, 2010)

i use http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005I6DIPU/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_1?pf_rd_p=486539851&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B005I6DIKU&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=176VYSVCB3WDJNJY08T5

loooooooooooooooove it


----------



## BatGirl1 (May 31, 2012)

I use a sleeve to store my Kindle and have LAZY-HANDS on it to hold it. http://www.lazy-hands.com/BuyNowReaderGrips.html Keeps it lightweight and very easy to hold without hand cramps. I love my Kindle with the LAZY-HANDS!!


----------



## WineGal (Jun 2, 2012)

Here's a very cool case that's also very light - it's made from cork fabric. Feels like suede, but more beautiful and waterproof. I love mine! http://www.cortizza.com/kindle-fire-case/


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

puglover333 said:


> I'd recommend the Waterfield sleeve or the Speck fitfolio.


Just wanted to chime in that I LOVE my Speck FitFolio. It has a hard plastic case which is super durable, the cover folds back so that you can prop it up to read or watch, it's light, and has a little bungie to keep it closed. Best of all, I picked mine up over at Target just last week, so you could potentially just drive over and get one tonight. Good luck!


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

KateDanley said:


> Just wanted to chime in that I LOVE my Speck FitFolio. It has a hard plastic case which is super durable, the cover folds back so that you can prop it up to read or watch, it's light, and has a little bungie to keep it closed. Best of all, I picked mine up over at Target just last week, so you could potentially just drive over and get one tonight. Good luck!


I agree that the Speck FitFolio is a wonderful case. The thing I like best about it is that the Kindle snaps into a real frame. There are so many beautiful cases that hold the Kindle with just little elastic straps or hinges. They are nice to look at, but holding the kindle seems like an afterthought. The FitFolio is meant to surround and protect the Kindle without extra bulk. Every part of the Kindle is covered in my purse and the case is held closed with a little strap. And the peacock blue is gorgeous!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

fancynancy said:


> I agree that the Speck FitFolio is a wonderful case. The thing I like best about it is that the Kindle snaps into a real frame. There are so many beautiful cases that hold the Kindle with just little elastic straps or hinges. They are nice to look at, but holding the kindle seems like an afterthought. The FitFolio is meant to surround and protect the Kindle without extra bulk. Every part of the Kindle is covered in my purse and the case is held closed with a little strap. And the peacock blue is gorgeous!


I also agree that the Speck FitFolio is wonderful! I've had Noreve covers until now, and although I didn't know how I'd live without my Noreve when I sold my K3 for a Kindle Touch, I have to say, I think this is my favorite case yet! And yes, the Peacock Blue is gorgeous!!


----------



## laa0325 (Feb 21, 2010)

I just got this one and I love it. It's nice and light and a very pretty aqua color. They have other colors. And only $8.99!


----------

